# Duffle Coat Dilemma



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been researching Duffle Coats for the last few weeks. There is no question that the basic navy Gloverall is my favorite.

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/...lsclothing.com/images/products/1217876419.img

But, I also came across a coat by the brand Schott.

https://www.schottnyc.com/products/men/duffle/unlined-wool-duffle-coat.htm

My gut is telling me the wool quality is not a good on the Schott but it is less than half the price of the Gloverall.

The Gloverall would run me around $600 and the Schott is only $175.

Any insight or opinions?

Thanks


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Try looking n Serria Trading post for gloveralls, they've had them as low as $120 (if I recall correctly).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. If my memory is serving me well today, I picked up my Gloverall Duffle from STP, about a year and a half ago, for $134.


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

I bought a sale-price Gloverall from STP as well. The toggles are plastic, not horn, but otherwise the coat is substantial, warm, and well-made. I've looked at duffles costing as much as $400 more, and I just can't see the quality difference. So, the STP is a good deal, and after all, thrift is a trad virtue.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Would a Gloverall be warm enough for a New Brunswick winter? (Think downeast Maine, but worse.)


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

What color(s) is/are classic for a Gloverall like that?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

NYtrad said:


> I have been researching Duffle Coats for the last few weeks. There is no question that the basic navy Gloverall is my favorite.
> 
> https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/...lsclothing.com/images/products/1217876419.img
> 
> ...


If the Schott duffel uses the same fabric as the pea coat, it's Melton cloth of 75% *reprocessed* wool and 25% nylon. Fine for what it is, but a much less costly fabric than one that's 100% virgin wool. It will have a coarse hand. Nylon isn't warm, but it's very strong and abrasion resistant, and if the cloth is woven to 32oz weight, it will be quite warm and should be very durable.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Would a Gloverall be warm enough for a New Brunswick winter? (Think downeast Maine, but worse.)


I don't have one, but I've tried a few on. They're nice coats, but by themselves, I don't believe they would be warm enough for a *NJ winter* if it included being outdoors for any extended time. However, duffels are really about layering and should be purchased large enough to do so. With a heavy weight wool sweater, and perhaps a turtleneck underneath that, it's a whole different story.


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a fairly small build (a 38 S suit has to be altered substantially to fit me) and all of the Gloveralls on STP are of larger sizes and not in any color I would be interested in.

I have been told that Gloveralls run small so I will probably need a 36.

I am very bullish on the Navy but would settle for the Khaki color.

Does anyone have a used one they are willing to sell?


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Would a Gloverall be warm enough for a New Brunswick winter? (Think downeast Maine, but worse.)


I agree with the previous posters that STP is your best bet, but you should also look at the John Partridge duffel coats which have horn toggles and are IMO equal to the Gloveralls.


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

The links to the products on the John Partridge site do not work. I am not even sure where I would find John Partridge.

Does anyone know a store in Manhattan where I can try on Duffle Coats (Gloverall, John Partridge)


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

I do think the gloveralls run just a bit on the small side. I wear a 38-39 jacket, and my duffle is a 42. The fit is not baggy at all and I have enough room left for a thick sweater.....which is a positive, since these coats lack a zipper some cold wind can sneak in the front.

Otherwise they are excellent coats and I wouldn't part with mine for anything!


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

no clues about quality, etc, but this duffle has a zip front under the toggles, and is only $129


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

This afternoon I trekked all over Manhattan to try on these coats.

The Schott was actually nicer than I imagined it would be. The wool seemed to be decent quality.

I called Barneys to see if they still carried Gloveralls, and they put a 38 on the side for me. When I got there I was surprised to see this Gloverall:

https://www.grandpa.se/system/search/product.asp?id=5160

It is a beautiful coat but a 38 was too large for me. I am going to search for a 36.

It has the rope and wood toggles like the Monty (this has 4 the Monty has 3). It is much shorter than any other Gloveralls I have seen. Surprisingly, Gloverall does not even have it on their website. Does anyone have any insight into this? The item number is 3001C. I just searched "3001C Gloverall" on google and one site came up.


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

also they were selling it for $675! A bit much methinks.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

KCKclassic said:


> no clues about quality, etc, but this duffle has a zip front under the toggles, and is only $129


It's also black. Pass

I love my BB duffle coat. Worth every penny.


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get this jacket in America? Barneys does not have my size and cannot order it.

https://www.grandpa.se/system/search/product.asp?id=5160


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't speak to the moment or specific locations but Syms at one time carried some Gloverall. That could have changed. Have you checked eBay?

Not to offend, but is there a chance you could wear a very large kid's size? Kid's measurements in centimeters.
https://www.kids-biz.co.uk/Gloverall Size Chart.htm (then click upper left of the web screen for back to Gloverall Coat info.) If you click on the "WEBSHOP" symbol it will allow you to access their associated company offering adult Gloverall duffles in about 10 colors beginning with size 34" chest.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I got a great, unlined Chrystalis duffle from STP about 5 yrs ago. They seem to be selling in different colors for about $400. The "mushroom" version looks good. I got a charcoal gray version on spring clearout for about $100. Excellent quality. Beautiful horn toggles and very nice finishing on the inside seams. Definitely a step or two up in quality from Gloverall imo.

Edit: Found some pics of it from a couple years ago:


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

jamgood said:


> Can't speak to the moment or specific locations but Syms at one time carried some Gloverall. That could have changed. Have you checked eBay?
> 
> Not to offend, but is there a chance you could wear a very large kid's size? Kid's measurements in centimeters.
> https://www.kids-biz.co.uk/Gloverall Size Chart.htm (then click upper left of the web screen for back to Gloverall Coat info.) If you click on the "WEBSHOP" symbol it will allow you to access their associated company offering adult Gloverall duffles in about 10 colors beginning with size 34" chest.


I will definitely check out Syms.

No offense taken at all, I actually considered kid sizes myself. On Gloveralls site I saw a boys jacket for 15-16 year olds. It would be too much of a risk to order it without trying it on. Do you know anywhere in NYC where they sell the childrens jackets?

In a side note, where on the Gloverall site can I purchase the rope and wood toggles. Regardless of what jacket I wind up getting I would like to have those put on.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Press sells a gloverall duffle. not sure how small their sizes, run, however. Wouldn't hurt to call over to the NYC store.

JB


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> Press sells a gloverall duffle. not sure how small their sizes, run, however. Wouldn't hurt to call over to the NYC store.
> 
> JB


Thanks, will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

smujd said:


> It's also black. Pass
> 
> I love my BB duffle coat. Worth every penny.


I also own one in Navy from BB. Was a wonderful purchase and heard a lot of complements.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dr. NS said:


> I also own one in Navy from BB. Was a wonderful purchase and heard a lot of complements.


My wife gifted me with the Brooks olive version perhaps 5 years ago. Very nice coat also. Cost too much, but a handsome coat.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Would a Gloverall be warm enough for a New Brunswick winter? (Think downeast Maine, but worse.)


I agree with whoever said "no". Canadian winters require something with a liner (to help retain heat) and/or insulation if you want to be serious about resisting the cold weather.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> I agree with whoever said "no". Canadian winters require something with a liner (to help retain heat) and/or insulation if you want to be serious about resisting the cold weather.


This is my experience as well. I have an old Gloverall "Dolomite" which is 80% wool (20% "other") and it's not all that great on very cold days. I have a quilted jacket from the Gap of all places that makes for an excellent middle layer, underneath my Gloverall or my Barbour Beaufort. Dressed in this manner, I have been able to tolerate most any cold.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have a Gloverall, but a camel colored wool Orvis duffel that definitely handles what NYC dishes out winter wise. 

I brought it with me on a trip to Vermont, and was immediately glad that I brought some sweaters. Definitely in need of some insulation.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

After contemplating different duffel offerings for a few years, I pulled the trigger on a navy Gloverall on STP last fall. Shipped price was something like $180. It is an incredible jacket. I am happy because it was navy and came lined in a camel-like color. It is a wool blend, but that makes it more rugged and makes it breathe a bit more poorly, which is fine considering I want it to be warm. My only complaint is that there is not inside pocket, but that is the case on just about and duffel I think.

The thing is SO warm. Incredible. Handles New England winters very well, especially if i wear a sportjacket, fleece, or thick sweater underneath. It is certainly warmer than the average overcoat. The wool is very very thick.

Toggles are plastic, but not really important to me. I think this is the far smarter buy than getting the 100% wool Gloverall from Press or O'Connells for $650+.


----------

